# pieśni adwentowe



## Sara Lee

What does this expression "*pieśni adwentowe*" mean?
Could you please *help to explain it?*

When translated in English, it is "*Advent Song*".
But I'm not sure about about what it refers to.

Is it related to Christianity?
Does it refer to the arrival/advent/coming of the Lord?  What does it actually refer to?


----------



## anthox

The Polish is plural - "Advent songs"

I suppose this refers to songs sung in Mass at church during Advent?


----------



## Sara Lee

anthox said:


> The Polish is plural - "Advent songs"
> 
> I suppose this refers to songs sung in Mass at church during Advent?



OKAY, thank you so much.

 "during Advent" means what?


----------



## anthox

Sara Lee said:


> OKAY, thank you so much.
> 
> "during Advent" means what?



Sorry, you've posted on Christian related topics before, so I assumed you knew what Advent was. 

Advent - Wikipedia


----------



## Sara Lee

anthox said:


> Sorry, you've posted on Christian related topics before, so I assumed you knew what Advent was.
> 
> Advent - Wikipedia



Okay, got it. Thank you so much, anthox
Are you an American who knows Polish?


----------



## anthox

Sara Lee said:


> Okay, got it. Thank you so much, anthox
> Are you an American who knows Polish?



Yes. Although more accurately, I am an American who studies Polish.


----------



## Sara Lee

anthox said:


> Yes. Although more accurately, I am an American who studies Polish.



OKay, I see. Thank you so much for your help~


----------



## wolfbm1

A good example of an advent song, in Polish tradition (polskatradycja.pl) is the song "Archaniol Bozy Gabriel." It is about the Annunciation* to the Blessed Virgin Mary. Archangel Gabriel told her that she would become the mother of Jesus.

*Edit: I originally wrote: anunciation.


----------



## Sara Lee

wolfbm1 said:


> A good example of an advent song, in Polish tradition (polskatradycja.pl) is the song "Archaniol Bozy Gabriel." It is about the anunciation to the Blessed Virgin Mary. Archangel Gabriel told her that she would become the mother of Jesus.



Thank you so much~
.


----------



## wolfbm1

It is a very beautiful song. Try and listen to its melody. 
There is a similar song or hymn in English.


----------



## Sara Lee

wolfbm1 said:


> It is a very beautiful song. Try and listen to its melody.
> There is a similar song or hymn in English.



Okay， thank you for your offer.

Thank you so much, wolfbm1.


----------



## yezyk

Should you be more curious about them, you can take a look at this website about Advent songs:
Pieśni adwentowe


----------



## Sara Lee

yezyk said:


> Should you be more curious about them, you can take a look at this website about Advent songs:
> Pieśni adwentowe



Thank you so much for your great help, dear yezyk~


----------

